# How teenagers can stop their parents harassing them



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

It would be more funny if wasn't true.................

*(CLICK ON THE PICTURE TO SHOW FULL SIZE)*


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

:lol: :lol: So true


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Have printed out 17 copies A2 size had it laminated and decorated our village - so far have had egg attack and 14 congratulations calls from relieved parents.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And here is a straight version


dave p
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

